# Computer häng ab und zu ohne anähernd komplett ausgelastet zu sein



## VanHellsehn (28. September 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Neuen Rechner gekauft und seit einem Monat hängt er ab und zu mal obwohl der Rechner nicht mal annähernd richtig ausgelastet ist.
Ich höre nur Musik und chatte und ab und zu hängt dann der Rechner (besonders nervig wegen der Musik).
Ich habe einen Intel Core i5 2500K und 8GB DRR3-Ram daran sollte es nciht liegen und tut es laut dem Task-Manager auch nicht.
Woran kann so etwas auch liegen?

mit freundinlichen grüßen,
Marv


----------



## sheel (28. September 2011)

Hi

Musst du dann neustartenoder gehts nach einer bestimmten Zeit selbst wieder?
Geht die Maus noch?

Ohne mehr Infos kann man da jedenfalls schwer was sagen.
Kaputtes MB/RAM/CPU..., Staub an kritischen Stellen, irgendwas Leitendes drinnen, Festplatte halb-kaputt und deswegen Fehler in Binaries, irgendeine Software...


----------



## VanHellsehn (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich ruckelt nur kurz. So 1-2 Sekunden und dann geht wieder es ist wenn ich den PC gerade hiochgefahren habe am häufigsten. Und ich hatte damals glaube ich gerade MS VS 2010 Installiert. 
Meine CPU Auslastug steigt dadurch nicht an genauso wie mein Speicher im RAM oder die Belastung des Kernels.

Es ruckelt nur kurz und dann ist es weg. Und das habe ich am anfang wenn ich starte häufiger als wenn ich meinen PC schon länger an habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marv

PS: Mehr Infos habe ich nicht


----------



## PC Heini (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüss Euch

Hm, wenns beim starten häufiger vorkommt, so kommt mirdie CPU in den Sinn. Lade mal Speed Fan herunter und sieh Dir die CPU Temperaur an. ( Beim starten kan die CPU ausgelastet sein und wird ev zu warm. Fällt somit kurz in den Schutzmodus ).


----------



## VanHellsehn (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke nicht den wenn ich was am PC spiele oder so kommt das ja auch nicht vor aber ich teste es mal.. Danke =)


----------

